
Trylipstick - raduflash
http://trylipisck.com
======
raduflash
This was a friday project. Where I drenk a coffe got the idead. Registerd the
domain implementd the library and publshed the site in the same day. Very
proud of the results for one day. *I putmuch more time since then.... Noticed
there are similar services provided by beauty companies after finished
implementation :) How can I get this going?

